# rose hair setup



## spock (Nov 2, 2009)

Is a 5.5 gallon big enough for a 4-5" female? thanks


----------



## Redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

Yea 5.5 gallons is way more than enough.. I have mine set up in large KK (Kritter Keepers) and they seem really happy with it..


----------



## Salamanderhead (Nov 2, 2009)

5-10 gallon is good as far as I know.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

I wouldnt use a 10 gallon.. IMO it is a waste they will not use that much tank.. I have already tried and removed my G. rosea aka Rose Hair from a 10 gallon...


----------



## Salamanderhead (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been using a 10 gallon for my rosehair since the day I got her over a year ago. She webs up the whole substrate and is always in different places when I look. She seems to enjoy it. She also rarely uses her hide so Im guessing she feels comfortable.
 I dont see a problem with it for a mature rosie as long as you got the space in your house for it. In the future when my tarantula number rises I probably wont have the space to keep 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I guess I might have been wrong.. 5-10 gal seem to be fine then..


----------



## curiousme (Nov 2, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> I wouldnt use a 10 gallon.. IMO it is a waste they will not use that much tank.. I have already tried and removed my G. rosea aka Rose Hair from a 10 gallon...


Our G. _rosea_ is in a 10 gallon tank and has been for a year.  She makes use of the entire area and can be seen in different spots at different times of the day.  She bulldozes and burrows, puts trip lines of web all through the air and seems to be content with her environment.


*@OP* that would be a good size enclosure for that size G. _rosea_, but personally i would use a 10 gallon.  You have to use a lot more substrate to make it safe though.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 2, 2009)

I have my 5" female in a 10gal.


----------



## Abby (Nov 2, 2009)

I have my 5" G rosea in one of the XL Tarantulacages 20"X12"X12", and she is pretty happy in there.  She is usually on different spots, and hardly ever uses her hidey hole.  She has webbed some corners and for the most part she just sits in the middle of the enclosure with her legs all extended, all relaxed


----------



## Roski (Nov 2, 2009)

Does she NEED something larger than a 5.5? No. 

Do you WANT to labor over a beautiful 10-g display tank that allows much more room for creative decorations to compliment your lady? Entirely your call


----------



## JasonCrowl (Nov 2, 2009)

*Rose Hair*

She doesn't need an enclosure as big as 5.5 gallon, but it's your call.....


----------



## Salamanderhead (Nov 3, 2009)

> Does she NEED something larger than a 5.5? No.
> 
> Do you WANT to labor over a beautiful 10-g display tank that allows much more room for creative decorations to compliment your lady? Entirely your call


 Agreed completely with this. I think the measurement for an enclosure is 2-3x the size of your tarantula (correct me if Im wrong). 
The only problem I could ever find from reading about having too large of an enclosure is that its more difficult for the tarantula to find its prey. Mine never seems to have any problems though.
 I put a few crickets in my rosie's tank and go to bed. They all seem to chill out on top of her hide. When I wake up they arn't in there anymore and my Rosie is fatter, haha.


----------



## PSYS (Nov 3, 2009)

+1  

You definitely don't need anything larger than 5.5-gal for a full grown adult G. rosea.


----------



## Rosey9596 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 4" G. Rosea and it NEVER leaves it's hide. I have it in the equivalent to a large KK. I tried changing the substrate and such and my rosea just likes it better in it's hide... NO MATTER WHAT I DO.... IT always DIGS A BIG BURROW UNDER IT'S HIDE AND stays put. Hence the reason I moved it to the smaller enclosure. The 10 gal I had it in was just a waste of space! My rosea also likes to burrow... rarely do I hear that of other roseas. So, maybe go by your individual T!!!


----------



## mattking164 (Nov 3, 2009)

no dont go with a 10 gallon they wil not use it  i keep mine in a large kritter keeper and she only uses half if you keep they at the right temp and all what they need they dont move around alot because they dont need to. good luck.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Nov 3, 2009)

If you keep it at the right temperature wouldn't it be moving more? I thought they moved less when they were too cold.
 As I said previously, mine uses all of her 10 gallon. Shes always in different places and she has no trouble hunting.
 They live in nature with infinite space dont they. An extra 5 gallons wont make a difference besides making a nice looking enclosure. *which I like having*


----------



## Jackuul (Nov 3, 2009)

I have mine in a 10G, Sweetie seems to like one side when the light is on (she sits under the light herself.  Its fluorescent, so it generates little to no heat) and the other side when it is off.  Otherwise she will be on her hide, in her hide, near her hide, or in the alternate hide on the other side of the tank (I gave her two since as it gets colder I plan to get a 25 watt red party light for heat, and heat one side).  

Yes, Sweetie has deluxe accommodations, a generous water dish in the middle of the entire setup, room to stretch and hunt, and additionally all the crickets she could ever need.  

All my other spiders live in much smaller enclosures...


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 3, 2009)

10 gallons make me nervous. Too high for a T to fall.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 3, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> 10 gallons make me nervous. Too high for a T to fall.


Not with 6"+ of substrate.


----------



## scottyk (Nov 4, 2009)

My G. rosea all live happily in 2.5 gallon tanks or the equivalent size Sterlite tubs. Anything larger is personal preference...


----------



## curiousme (Nov 4, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> Not with 6"+ of substrate.


Exactly!  As long as you have enough substrate, there isn't a fall hazard.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 4, 2009)

Honestly, a 2.5 would be borderline ok, T's don't need a lot of space. Add me to the list of people saying 10 gallons is a waste of space and the T doesn't need it. You're also setting yourself for a bigger hassle setting up the tank because of the fall hazard with a tank that tall. That's a lotta substrate! Go with a 5.


----------

